# Anyone in Richmond, VA?



## DGMPhotography (May 6, 2014)

I love talking about photography stuff.


----------



## Trainwizard (Jun 6, 2014)

I miss Richmond. That was my birthplace. I am overdue for a return visit. But since I live in Philadelphia, I guess I got no business commenting here. Lol.


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 9, 2014)

Yah im in richmond do you know of any good places to take pictures?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh hey dude! Maymont Park, Belle Isle, and the pipeline are good starters. Where have you shot?


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 9, 2014)

Ive been out by the james river a few times this weekend and i shot some pictures at the hollywood cemetery never shot at maymont though. i shoot where ever i can carshows, mountains, rivers, roads, etc. what about you?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 10, 2014)

When I lived in richmond, I was avoiding getting shot...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 10, 2014)

Chad C. said:


> Yah im in richmond do you know of any good places to take pictures?





Chad C. said:


> Ive been out by the james river a few times this weekend and i shot some pictures at the hollywood cemetery never shot at maymont though. i shoot where ever i can carshows, mountains, rivers, roads, etc. what about you?



I prefer portraiture, so most of the shooting I do is planned, but I do show up to stuff and take pictures too xD


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 10, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> Chad C. said:
> 
> 
> > Yah im in richmond do you know of any good places to take pictures?
> ...


 

Id like to get something going not sure really how to start. . . people are telling to learn how to run a business. . . well i need connections too i just dont really know how to get my self somewhat known i suppose.


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2014)

I was there twice.

And I dislike talking about photography in person.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 10, 2014)

Chad C. said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Chad C. said:
> ...




Don't worry about business right now. If you enjoy it, just do it for fun and get good at it. Talk about it, and be passionate about it. Do good work, and be nice to people, and your name will get around


----------

